# Black P ID Please



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

Ok heres another fish of mine that needs to be ID'ed. 
- lil over 4inch
- black terminal band
- yellowish anal fin
- yellowish/goldish throat
- red eyes


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

superman88 said:


> Ok heres another fish of mine that needs to be ID'ed.
> - lil over 4inch
> - black terminal band
> - yellowish anal fin
> ...


Lol thats a rhomb if ive ever seen 1. NICE!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

looks like a rhom.


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

I would say a nice little rohm! Looks good.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

for a little over 4 inches his eyes are pretty red already. very nice rhom.......... ill take your other one from you since you have 2 gorgeous rhoms


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> for a little over 4 inches his eyes are pretty red already. very nice rhom.......... ill take your other one from you since you have 2 gorgeous rhoms


it is a beautifull fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very likely S. rhombeus.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

rhom :nod:


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

rhom and nice one at that


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i'd say rhom


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice rhom


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

that is a nice rhom, especially wid red eyes already.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus. ID Complete.


----------

